# Technical Details: DFWAPC July Meeting Computerized Tank



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Most folks that attend the July DFWAPC meeting at my place asked me to post details about my computerized planted Discus tank. The technical details are below. Link to the my fish tank website is at; http://www.pbase.com/sangster/fish_tank&page=all
The website has photos of the entire build, layout and finished product with Discus in it

This is the first tank I have ever laid out and the first time I'm having Discus. So, be kind with the comments. There is a lot of detail that I can get into it. But, instead of writing a thesis, I've laid out the general highlights of the project and will expect questions and discussion through this forum if people are interested.

* Studied most of the books/websites on Discus and planted tanks for about six months before making any purchasing decision
* I didn't find any furniture grade stands in the north American market place. So I had to custom build the stand which was designed by me and made by a woodworking hobbyist. In Europe, they have some really nice looking stands
* I travel four or five days of the week, so I had to automate as much as possible
* Using an Aquatronica Computer from Italy to automate lights, heater, automatic feeding cycles and PH for CO2
* Wanted to best in lighting, so had Giesemann make me a USA version of their Infinity model
* ADA substrate is going strong
* No water column fertilization as yet. Will setup automated dosing pumps. But, first need to finalize what I will be throwing in the water column.

More than the computer stuff, one thing that I'm really proud of is the stand. Simple design elements like;

1. draws to hold all the tools, medications etc that would normally be in a cabinet with a mess of wires.
2. Bookshelf with a false back that allows me to get to the wires without having to go behind the tank
3. Cabinets that are sized for the Eheim 2128 and Aquamedic reactor 
4. A nice furniture like high wood grain finish that to me is more pleasing and exciting than the typical black or plywood look

On the computer, all devices are connected via USB. The computer can manage up to 32 powerstrips as long as u can run a USB cable from one power strip to the other. This means that if you have multiple tanks, one computer can manager them all. Now, I just need to figure out how to get a USB cable from the first floor to the ground floor where my Hospital Tank is.

Yes, Discus do get sick. Four of mine got a bout of Hexamita from the stress of the journey. Lost two before I figured out what it was and treatment etc with help of Dr. Kathy. The other two are well on the way back to recovery. Thanks Kathy.

Please feel free to ask questions.

Tank -- Oceanic 150G - 72" x 18" x 29". Bought from ABC Tropical Fish on Greenville & Main"
Stand -- Designed by me. Built by Michael Donovan http://donovanwoodworking.com/
Filter(s) -- 2 x Eheim 2128 Thermo Filters
Substrate -- Power Sand Special L which contains Bacter 100 & Super Clear, Tourmaline BC, Aqua Soil Amazonia
Rocks -- Colorado River Rocks
Driftwood -- Various items
Plants -- Swords, Crypts, Anubias, Bolbitas, Java Fern, Java Fern Tropica etc.
Computer -- Aquatronica Aquarium Controller (made in Italy)
Lighting -- Giesemann Infinity 72" from Germany (only one in the USA currently)
- 3 x 150W HQI Metal Halides (ADA 8000K bulbs)
- 4 x 80W T5 in 2 x 2 configuration 
Water Changes -- Whole house water filtering systems with Activated Coconut Charcoal/Carbon and KDF minus the sediment filters. https://www.watercoolerboy.com/pages/672/H2O-IL6.htm
CO2 -- CO2 Canisters 5lbs & 30 lbs, JBJ Solenoid, CO2 tubing, Aquamedic 1000 reactor


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Drool.:hail: Love the cabinet. The light fixture looks great, I've been reading about the infinity. Does the fixture have any fans? Does the ballast make any noise? How do you controll the light strips via USB? Where do you get the part to connect the light strip to the usb port?
Great job!


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> Drool.:hail: Love the cabinet. The light fixture looks great, I've been reading about the infinity. Does the fixture have any fans? Does the ballast make any noise? How do you controll the light strips via USB? Where do you get the part to connect the light strip to the usb port?
> Great job!


1. The fixture has no fans.
2. The fixture makes no noise what so ever.
3. The Aquatronica Computer connects to an Aquatronica Powerstrip via USB.
4. The lights plug into the Aquatronica Powerstrip
5. The Aquatronica Computer controls when the plugs on the Powerstrip are turned on or off.

Thanks


----------

